# Rare Book Room at Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary



## N. Eshelman (May 27, 2008)

Here is a video that I took while visiting the RPTS today. It is of the rare book room collection. What a great collection! I am also heading out to the Banner Conference tomorrow. Hope to see you there.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 27, 2008)

I uploaded the video at 1:45 EST. Be patient, please.


----------



## danmpem (May 27, 2008)

It says that the video is no longer available.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)

Have fun at Banner. Too bad we could not meet up while you were in town.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

I just saw this video on YouTube. Excellent!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I just saw this video on YouTube. Excellent!



Thanks! It was quite late in the AM when I made the video. Notice at the beginning when I am looking at the sign that reads "RARE BOOK ROOM"- I call them GOLD NUMBERS???!! 

It was a lot of fun to do the tour. In the next couple of weeks, I will do a Puritan Resource Center tour.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jun 20, 2008)

Great video. A bookworm's paradise. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> It was a lot of fun to do the tour. In the next couple of weeks, I will do a Puritan Resource Center tour.



I will look forward to this. I've enjoyed both libraries very much in the past.


----------

